# "Wyndham Cares?"



## Iggyearl (Feb 14, 2018)

I just read the investor conference call transcript for WYN..  Steve Holmes mentioned that they are still dealing with the interference from 3rd parties who are in the timeshare exit business.  One of the defenses to this attack has been to establish the "Wyndham Cares" website, where owners can call in if they no longer wish to keep their timeshare.  This is NOT Ovation.  The timeshare does not have to be paid in full to get help or advice.

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/owner-101/wyndham-cares.page

I don't know if this site could help anybody in distress, but it seems to be a major change in Wyndham's attitude on ownership.  I give them credit for that.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 14, 2018)

Let's see how Wyndham is helping the owner:

Distress ownership and getting it back without paying for a lawyer to foreclose on it. Wyndham WINS.
Getting back points FASTER to resell again to a new smuck. Wyndham WINS.
Getting less bad press on suing a family due to lost of job or a life changing disablilty. Wyndham WINS.

Wyndham should just set up a program where 'an owner' just RENTS an amount yearly of timeshare points for 5 years .. paying the MFs per the club.  And after the initial 5 years, they can RENEW the agreement for  3 year for FREE ... paying the same ratio of MFs to points held  ..... everyone wins.

It would be a club membership ... but with a finite time limit AND suit the needs of most families.


----------



## Arimaas (Feb 14, 2018)

I also assume the Wyndham cares program is designed to limit the amount of supply heading into the resale market instead of being resold as developers, as eluded to in the first reply. Probably part of the reason supply seems to be slowing down on tug and eBay.


----------



## dumbasswhoboughtwyndham (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm in the process of using Wyndham Cares due to financial hardship .. IE loss of income. So far I've been transferred to the financial division, and I'm waiting for the "next" available service rep. Stay posted...


----------



## dumbasswhoboughtwyndham (Apr 16, 2018)

First was transferred to incorrect section then disconnected once I was transferred...  This is gonna be fun. AAAAAAAAAAAANd  I'll get a call within 45 days.... Joy


----------



## dboules (Jan 28, 2019)

I know this is an OLD thread -- but Anyone have feedback on Wyndham cares or do you think there is a better alternative to getting rid of the timeshare?
We have owned at Bonnett Creek since pre-construction.  We have never used our Wyndham ownership to stay at a Wyndham resort and have made some good trades in RCI.
But the thought of leaving the recurring maintenance fee burden to my kids once we pass and the fact we really do not use it like we should -- makes me want to get rid of it.

I'm thinking if I sell it (ebay or some other way), I would have to pay closing fees and the dollar amount received will be hardly anything from what I tell.

So the positives of this from the owner point of view is NO MORE FEES (closing, maintenance, etc...).

Anything I am missing here?
Thanks!! D


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 28, 2019)

If you've owned it that long, it should be paid for.  In that case, Wyndham Ovation would be the cost-free program to give it up.  You don't get anything, but you don't pay anything.  Rules would be on the Wyndham website, or there are numerous threads on Tug.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jan 28, 2019)

Others here have mentioned Wyndham Ovation Limited Edition (LE) as one possibility - if you
are eligible for it you stop maintenance fees, but still get three more years of (limited) usage
of your points.  I have *not* used this program, but some details are here:

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/ovation-by-wyndham.page


----------



## dboules (Jan 28, 2019)

Does anyone know the difference between Ovation and the Wyndham Cares program?
THANK YOU BOTH Iggyearl & WyndhamBarter for your reply!


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 28, 2019)

Wyndham Cares is an umbrella heading that contains several programs, including Ovation. Basically alternate ways for someone to use their points or to divest of them, as life circumstances require.


----------



## leoprdsoul (Jun 26, 2020)

dboules said:


> I know this is an OLD thread -- but Anyone have feedback on Wyndham cares or do you think there is a better alternative to getting rid of the timeshare?
> We have owned at Bonnett Creek since pre-construction.  We have never used our Wyndham ownership to stay at a Wyndham resort and have made some good trades in RCI.
> But the thought of leaving the recurring maintenance fee burden to my kids once we pass and the fact we really do not use it like we should -- makes me want to get rid of it.
> 
> ...



I know I'm late on this thread, but did you find out how to get rid of it without losing your shirt OR paying some attorneys?? I'm looking into this now. Thanks!


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 26, 2020)

leoprdsoul said:


> I know I'm late on this thread, but did you find out how to get rid of it without losing your shirt OR paying some attorneys?? I'm looking into this now. Thanks!



If you timeshare is paid off, than you can give it back to Wyndham for free through Ovations.  If you bought from the developer you may also qualify for Limited Editions, which allows you 3 years of free use with no maintenance fees, before surrendering it back.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 26, 2020)

jwalk03 said:


> If you timeshare is paid off, than you can give it back to Wyndham for free through Ovations.  If you bought from the developer you may also qualify for Limited Editions, which allows you 3 years of free use with no maintenance fees, before surrendering it back.



I had heard that the Limited Editions Ovations was 3 years use with no maintenance fees after surrendering the ownership back.  That would make a slight difference in the exiting owners favor - no possibility of special assessments or anything going wrong with the transfer, just the points in a separate contract for use similar to a bonus contract.


----------

